# Will someone please tell me to step away from the chocolates??



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I've eaten half DH's easter egg plus almost a whole terry choc orange today.  Feel a bit sick now  

And it isn't even Easter Sunday yet.  I need to stop eating chocs or my jeans won't fit me this time next week.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol you are a very naughtie girl. you could always send me all the choc, i will stop you eating iit


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

that's a good plan Kara. I've already binned the rest of the choc orange to stop me from eating it.  I have absolutely no self control!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg laura throwing choc in the bin! that is shocking lol


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I figured it's either that or it goes on my hips


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

opps lol

right time for me to go too, gona chill and cuddle up wth luke. early start tomorrow

need food too lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

what a waste get it out of the bin! im worse i keep helping maia eat hers


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok girls how many easter eggs did everyone eat?

i had 1 over the last couple of days.....want more


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

about 2 and half.....


----------

